# Sites that show user reviews?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Hiya,

New guy on the forum - I'm looking to buy a board/bindings/boats and have been looking on Craigslist for a deal on a used set. However, I'm having a hard time finding any kind of user reviews or comments on the boards I see.

Is there any site that actually has posted reviews for different boards and bindings?

I know I can look here, but often the specific board is buried in a generic "what should I get" thread rather than talking about the board itself.

(And I don't want to keep buggin folks with 'hey is this a good board/deal?')!

Help? 

- Viin


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowBoard Reviews - "Where The Riders Write The Reviews"


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Backcountry usually has user reviews... or you can find what board you are interested in and punch it in the search on here....


Mike


----------

